

Introducing Pivot.js - A brief introduction to a new reporting library - rwjblue
http://jonathan-jackson.net/2012/04/10/introducing-pivotjs

======
bgilroy26
Wow! This could make work so much fun!

I read the license (see
<https://github.com/rjackson/pivot.js/blob/master/LICENSE>), but I'm not a
lawyer. Would someone who is using this to write reports for their boss at
work have to implement it all over again? Does that count as commercial use?
(What is your relationship with ProMedical?)

